# best way to dim aquarium lights?



## Junk88

how do you dim your lights?


----------



## XPiranhaX

you could wrap the bulb in some kind of tape but forgot what it's called or could just cut some holes in aluminum foil and cover bulb with it


----------



## JesseD

if using tape to dim the lights.

wrap electrical tape around the light like a candy cane effect.


----------



## Raptor

The best way is to get the 50/50 blue bulbs from coralife. It gives the moon light effect. I use it and looks sweet.


----------



## o snap its eric

very low wattage lighting


----------



## thomisdead

I cut some pieces of printer paper to put on the glass that allows the light into your tank. I didn't think that was dark enough, so I colored the paper with colored pencils. It works pretty good.


----------



## piranha45

Raptor said:


> The best way is to get the 50/50 blue bulbs from coralife. It gives the moon light effect. I use it and looks sweet.


 whoa good idea, never thought of that. Are those bulbs expensive?


----------



## MPower

Raptor said:


> The best way is to get the 50/50 blue bulbs from coralife. It gives the moon light effect. I use it and looks sweet.


 How big are the bulbs you have in your tank. Are your pirayas skittish with the light on?


----------



## Raptor

Not too bad, 11.99 each for the 24 inch bulbs at petsmart.
I have 6) 20 watt bulbs going on my 190. They aren't skittish one bit. Looks like a bright night.


----------



## Young Gotti

Use tinfoil and poke holes in it, that is what I used to do.


----------



## jasert39

I tried a bunch of stuff but i have settled on the electrical tape on the light. Some part I covered completely and other parts look like a candycane. Works good.


----------



## JesseD

good work


----------



## a_plus1234

I bought a strip of plexiglass and rested the aquarium lamp on top of it. When you buy the plexi, do not peel off the protecive paper and make sure you cut the plexi so that it's the same size as the light housing so that all the light passes though it. This gives the light a low reddish tint. My P's love the red tint.


----------



## Runningmad

window tint, like the kind they use on cars? comes in varying degrees... so you can go as light or as dark as you want


----------

